

OSX Lion: Where the flip are my spaces? - daspecster

Just did the OSX Lion update...So spaces are gone in OSX Lion?? Noooooooo
======
csteinbe
Spaces and Expose are in Mission Control. Enter Mission Control and drag an
application to the top of the screen.

------
wkearney99
Steve says take it and like it. So shut up and do without.

